
Remember ICQ? The Chat Pioneer Turned 20 This Year - Dimitryophoto
http://www.inc.com/tom-popomaronis/remember-icq-the-chat-pioneer-turned-20-this-year-and-lessons-learned-for-2017.html?cid=sf01001&sr_share=twitter
======
informatimago
Fuck no! IRC turned 23 this year (with a 4 year gestation period, so you could
also count it 27 year old).

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459)

And before IRC, there were the real chat pioneers, cf.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat#History)

Is that what you call Fake News? I call that just false, wrong and history
rewriting!

